# Can horse riding cause knee pain?



## armyrdr

Riding uses muscles often unused or used very little during normal activity. If I were you I'd stay active as a way to help build and strengthen the muscles around your knees.
I suffer from chronic knee pain due to tendon misfunction. As a result I can't run or do anything high impact. I always get sore riding. I am soon purchasing a pair of EZ Knees to see if that helps, but for you I'd suggest staying active.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

Yes but it also be caused by bad position of the rider (such as a twisted leg or pinching with the knee) or incorrectly positioned stirrups (stirrups that are too high can cause hip, knee or ankle pain for people).

The muscles in your leg surrounding your knee could have gotten weaker, causing your knee for feel more strain.

Try to stay active and do workouts even if they're small on days you're not riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers

Yes, it can. I have a wonky knee, and it'll get sore in my dressage saddle if I'm riding for a long period of time, but nothing I can't deal with. Even worse is in my western saddle because I haven't gotten the stirrups properly turned. Which type of riding do you do? In addition to staying active, I have heard that offset or jointed english irons can help relieve the pressure. It may be something you want to look into, and they're pretty common nowadays. If you can find a pair to borrow then I would consider giving them a try, but definitely exercise your knees to try and strengthen them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## XxBabyGirlxX

I ride western DuckDodgers and my horse I have been riding she is small only 13.1hh so I have to keep my stirrups short I just recently got two new mares that are taller around 15hh that ill be riding more than the 13hh horse and maybe that will resolve the issue?


----------



## DancingArabian

Try riding the little one with a longer stirrup and see if that helps. You may have to change how you use your leg aids for the ride but its worth the experiment to see. It could also be the stirrups - forgot about that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Riding horses can cause pain just about anywhere, depending on the person x.x xD

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Trinity Ridge

i had sever knee pain in only one knee for the longest time. i ended up buying the larger endurance stirrups with the llarger surface area plus it had a thicker pad for cushion. it helped tremendously.

i now ride a different saddle. similar stirrups, and even less knee pain. so my conclusion was its partly the saddle and to a big degree the stirrups


----------



## beau159

You bet. 

My mom's knees will get really sore on long rides. 

Make sure you have a good twist in your stirrup and fender, although there are special shaped stirrups you can buy to help alleviate strain on the knees.


----------



## 2BigReds

Oh, hey! This thread just reminded me to buy those offset stirrups I've been meaning to get for this very reason!  They can really help, from what I hear.


----------



## Ninamebo

You also mentioned that you did gymnastics and ran. Those too can be big strains on your knees. I did gymnastics for seven years from a very young age, and then a few years back got into marathons. All whilst riding, of course. I had a knee injury to boot but both of my knees have so much wear and tear on them even at a young age. Proper care and a different saddle helped me immensely. And no more running. 

I suggest being proactive about it- taking joint supplements, exercises to strengthen the muscles around your knees and even getting a leg doctor on board to go to in times when the pain gets worse. Keep healthy, good luck!


----------



## ShaynadhMarzer

In short, hell yes. I have chronic knee pain in both my knees from too much strenuous riding as a child. The ligaments in my knees are stretched which causes my kneecaps to vibrate more then they should, and it hurts like hell xD I ride with knee braces now. Actually since the OP mentioned it, they are much worse in the Winter. Hm.


----------



## Zeke

You mention you ride Western? I get knee pain in Western saddles more often then English ones and don't experience knee pain when bareback. I ended up narrowing it down to a couple western saddles I had access to just not agreeing with my knee and causing pain. 

Letting the stirrup longer helped me out as well as frequent stops to drop my stirrups and stretch and move it around a bit.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Knee pain can actually result from weak hip muscles, so that is something to consider. Before I went to the PT for a separate knee issue I always had knee pain while I rode. He diagnosed weak hips, gave me exercises, and now no knee pain in or out of the saddle.


----------



## LeLeeB

I get severe knee pain if my stirrups are too short! I need my stirrups long, english or western. No pain with long stirrups!


----------



## womack29

I have one knee that did bother me and have let that stirrup out a couple of notches and no more pain.


----------

